# Faux Traveling



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, you guys in Mass.!! I am heading up to Mass. this week, very close to Concord......I might regret this, but does anyone want to meet up and I'll let you pick my brains, show you samples, or demo something for you??? Have badger brush, will travel. Within reason, of course,lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If it was closer I would, Concord is a tad bit to far for me to travel.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I checked my atlas, 1400 miles. 

So......can't make it this week. :jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> I checked my atlas, 1400 miles.
> 
> So......can't make it this week. :jester:



I'm working on a southern trip, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm working on a southern trip, I'll keep you posted.


G'day Lynn 

Awsome can't wait : )


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Lynn
> 
> Awsome can't wait : )


OMG, I would be so up for that!!!! I swear,Ben, if I ever make it to Australia, you are going to cook dinner for me and I will get to meet your lovely family.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm working on a southern trip, I'll keep you posted.


Lol. Let me know in advance so I can help you prepare. Otherwise the culture shock might be too much.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. Let me know in advance so I can help you prepare. Otherwise the culture shock might be too much.


I am very adaptable,like a chameleon....and I have been to Florida and North Carolina....don't know if those count..


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Florida is a mixed bag, NC I don't know very well. Been to North Carolina a few times and loved what I saw of it. Mississippi is a part of the "Deep South" like Alabama and a few others. And , like any state, county or town, it depends on what part you're in.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> OMG, I would be so up for that!!!! I swear,Ben, if I ever make it to Australia, you are going to cook dinner for me and I will get to meet your lovely family.


G'day Lynn 

For sure : )


----------

